

 This is the title of a typical incendiary blog post - blahedo
http://faultline.org/index.php/site/item/incendiary

======
brettbender
This comment regurgitates a meme, contains only the word "First," or makes a
moderately original pun regarding the title and/or author, but is otherwise
completely devoid of actual value.

------
wglb
Kind of a lorem ipsum template post.

